# December Photo Contest



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a wonderful theme, I'm sure we'll all see lot's of entries. The photo of Honey is beautiful, definitely should be hanging on your wall!.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Pheasant hunting in celebration of the biggest holiday of the year, Jake's 5th birthday.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie is celebrating her first Holiday season!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are awesome entries, both made me smile!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny is not amused.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Happy merry!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

If I'm not the luckiest dog mom 🥰


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*3Pebs3*-Great pictures of your beautiful girls!


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

We don't have 25 posts yet, but still wanted to share a photo of our beautiful boy celebrating his first birthday.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond; from paralyzed to walking in the last year[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> View attachment 887444
> 
> Raymond; from paralyzed to walking in the last year[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> ...


He's such a star 🌟, love you little Ray of sunshine!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> View attachment 887444
> 
> Raymond; from paralyzed to walking in the last year[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> ...


Love Raymond, what a great picture!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis favorite is the Blessing of the animals. He was really good until he tried to drink the holy water. No barking at the other dogs though.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

GoldeninCT said:


> Jarvis favorite is the Blessing of the animals. He was really good until he tried to drink the holy water. No barking at the other dogs though.


Use the first but here is another angle.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

green branch said:


> We don't have 25 posts yet, but still wanted to share a photo of our beautiful boy celebrating his first birthday.
> View attachment 887429


Just comment in a few threads during the month. It's amazing how quickly your count can increase.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Look at all the happy entries.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Lots of great photos again this month
Good news is it's easy to find plenty to vote for. Bad news is it's almost impossible to find any to NOT vote for......


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shifu’s first time meeting Santa!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

kh79 said:


> Shifu’s first time meeting Santa!!!


Lovely photo! Can't quite get over the fact that Santa has a nose piercing


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh wow. I missed that.....bet it gets cold at the North Pole.....


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget that the December theme is* HOLIDAY HAPPINESS. *

Share a photo of your golden enjoying ANY holiday, even unofficial ones! Remember that Honey enjoyed celebrating everything with us so everyday was like a holiday and she always made made us smile.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 19th.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sani - Still wrapped tightly around our hearts.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie is the only present under our tree 
Jules


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani - Still wrapped tightly around our hearts.
> View attachment 887484


My vote will be for the lovely and sorely missed Sani. Glad she got to experience some Christmas spirit surrounded by love and giving so much joy.


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

How time flies. 2nd Christmas for Echo!
Chomping on his blue cow from last Christmas. Happy Holidays from Airdrie, Alberta, Canada!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CCoopz said:


> My vote will be for the lovely and sorely missed Sani. Glad she got to experience some Christmas spirit surrounded by love and giving so much joy.


How very sweet of you. She has been gone just over a week and i still see her everywhere.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Golden_79 said:


> How time flies. 2nd Christmas for Echo!
> Chomping on his blue cow from last Christmas. Happy Holidays from Airdrie, Alberta, Canada!


Hello from Cochrane, Alberta!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> How very sweet of you. She has been gone just over a week and i still see her everywhere.


I understand. I cannot walk to my mailbox, it was my special thing with Honey. I miss her sleeping on my feet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more adorable happy pics!
This months contes is wide open for * HOLIDAY HAPPINESS Photos.*

Share a photo of your golden enjoying *ANY* holiday, even unofficial ones! Remember that Honey enjoyed celebrating everything with us so everyday was like a holiday and she always made made us smile.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 19th.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Me and Honey.


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

My boy, Wilson (Sunfire's Having A Ball):


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

Sparkling for the howlidays!


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

My heart dog, Peyton, enjoying last Christmas. I had no idea it would be the last Christmas we spent together, and I'm so grateful I took some time to get some photos of him in front of the tree. This is one of my all time favorites of him (and after over 12 years, there are many!)


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

10 month old Peach enjoying this season ❄🎄


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, awesome photos!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, I am loving these pictures and smiling each time I scroll down


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My original crew - Molly, Guinness, and Dover - circa 2005. BTW, that’s not a real person behind them. It’s an almost life-sized figurine I “won” at the YGRR auction. It’s served as our Christmas tree for many years. 😊


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely lovely photos, such a great theme to end the year!.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Waiting up for Santa Dog....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My 3 boys and their 3 girlfriends 

Not an official entry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Here's 9month Old Billie Girl taking a rest by the fireplace!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I love the pillow....


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I love the pillow....


😂 we love a good home alone reference! lol


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Great photos! Our two wishing all a happy holidays.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Me: Hohoho!
Archie: Help! Help! Help!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Not an official entry (because I’m waiting for more pictures and I don’t know which will be my favorite yet!)

Kaizer is a lot of things, graceful is not usually one of them LOL

















Eden ❤


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Since 2017, we have been brining Rundle to the Humane Society for their holiday photo fundraiser. This is the first year I came with two dogs. Rundle and Summit came into the photo area like a whirlwind! All of the volunteers were scrambling saying, "OMG, get the treats ready!" thinking they were going to be a real handful. But, the photographer had worked with me last year, said, "just give her a second." And sure enough, seconds afterwards, I had these wild dogs in the basket, posed and holding their stay. Everyone in the room, stopped, and were like, "whoa!" It was too funny. Then after the photos, they went back to going crazy, playing etc. But, came up to me calmly to be leashed up again, when I picked up their leashes. Everyone's head exploded again. They said, "wow, you must have done a lot of work with them?" And, I said, "yes, I have."


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

JulesAK said:


> View attachment 887488
> 
> Maggie is the only present under our tree
> Jules


...and what else could anyone want!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how adorable are these photos!!! I love them all.
The December theme is* HOLIDAY HAPPINESS. *

Share a photo of your golden enjoying ANY holiday, even unofficial ones! Remember that Honey enjoyed celebrating everything with us so everyday was like a holiday and she always made made us smile.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 19th.

Another Honey pic.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Lots of great photos again this month
> Good news is it's easy to find plenty to vote for. Bad news is it's almost impossible to find any to NOT vote for......


Y'all keep posting more photos and it ain't getting any easier.....


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

3Pebs3 said:


> Since 2017, we have been brining Rundle to the Humane Society for their holiday photo fundraiser. This is the first year I came with two dogs. Rundle and Summit came into the photo area like a whirlwind! All of the volunteers were scrambling saying, "OMG, get the treats ready!" thinking they were going to be a real handful. But, the photographer had worked with me last year, said, "just give her a second." And sure enough, seconds afterwards, I had these wild dogs in the basket, posed and holding their stay. Everyone in the room, stopped, and were like, "whoa!" It was too funny. Then after the photos, they went back to going crazy, playing etc. But, came up to me calmly to be leashed up again, when I picked up their leashes. Everyone's head exploded again. They said, "wow, you must have done a lot of work with them?" And, I said, "yes, I have."
> View attachment 887653
> View attachment 887654
> View attachment 887655
> View attachment 887656


Wonderful photos 🤩 really makes me contemplate getting some professional photos of my boy Teddy. He looks similar to your big light golden boy. Love the last photo of them cuddles up in the basket. Both gorgeous Golden’s.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CCoopz said:


> Wonderful photos 🤩 really makes me Co ur plate getting some professional photos of my boy Teddy. He looks similar to your big light golden boy. Love the last photo of them cuddles up in the basket. Both gorgeous Golden’s.


Thank you! I don't think you would ever regret getting professional shots of your boy. They mean so much to us 💕


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not an entry. Logan trying on his Christmas Jammies. 🎅🏻🎄


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Our pup Maeve very patiently waiting for Santa 🎅


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close early this afternoon. The theme is* HOLIDAY HAPPINESS. *

Share a photo of your golden enjoying ANY holiday, even unofficial ones! Remember that Honey enjoyed celebrating everything with us so everyday was like a holiday and she always made made us smile.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 19th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

December Photo Contest Voting Polls-

December Voting Poll entries 1 to 11 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com) 

December Voting Poll entries 12 to 22 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

